# Lilyhammer Official Season 1 Thread



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/04/netflix-queues-s1-of-its-original-production-lilyhammer-for-st/

Well this is certainly interesting. Netflix has a new original series and it plans to simply release the entire season all at once. It stars Steve Van Zandt (from the Sopranos).

I will watch because the premise sounds interesting but the fact that this is a pretty new model for TV viewing intrigues me.

It will be released on February 6th.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

By "released" do you mean on DVD or streaming?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Streaming.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's streaming only. That's the biggest reason I want to watch. This is the first "big" streaming only show. Netflix is well on it's way to becoming a network. It also has "House of Cards" in the works and ARRESTED DEVELOPMENT!!!!!!!

It will also be interesting to see if there becomes a demand for DVD or a need for Netflix to license the show to other providers (Amazon or Hulu.......very unlikely for Hulu but I could see them selling individual episodes on Amazon)


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Kinda early to start a season thread isn't it? The premier is a month away. Kinda tells you how crappy current tv is i guess.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> Kinda early to start a season thread isn't it? The premier is a month away. Kinda tells you how crappy current tv is i guess.


We started an American Horror Story Season 2 thread and that is at least a year away. I figured a lot of people may not know about this show so I decided to start a thread early.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I would not have known about it without this thread. Thank you. Have it set on Netflix.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Interesting thing is you can only add it to your DVD queue right now. It will never come to DVD. Well, maybe never is a strong word.

I just happened to hear about this show the other day on a podcast and thought it sounded interesting.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Right. But I figure when the date comes it will go to my "save" list and say play beside the episodes.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I understand. didn't want to come off as the thread police. My point was how current TV sucks and how people will be going to these series on the internet. Will be interesting how this will work. Will they release it all at one time or will it be released an episode a week at a time. This has been the discussion with the upcoming "House of Cards" and "Arrested Development" in the next year or so. 

We may need to start a new category "Now Playing - Streaming Talk". I only say this for the fact that we usually watch a whole season in one or two sessions.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Really looking forward to this. Netflix now has the trailer up and it looks great.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> I understand. didn't want to come off as the thread police. My point was how current TV sucks and how people will be going to these series on the internet. Will be interesting how this will work. Will they release it all at one time or will it be released an episode a week at a time. This has been the discussion with the upcoming "House of Cards" and "Arrested Development" in the next year or so.
> 
> We may need to start a new category "Now Playing - Streaming Talk". I only say this for the fact that we usually watch a whole season in one or two sessions.


I completely see your point. I don't know how this will work. I don't think any show has ever just released a whole season all at once for it's first "airing". This is new territory. I like the model and for that reason hope the show does well. That is why I posted a thread about it as soon as I heard about it. I don't think it's gotten much press. I heard a lot about House of Cards and Arrested Development but I don't recall hearing anything about this until just recently.

Given it stars one of the stars of The Sopranos I thought it would have gotten a little attention in the media. I wonder if they sent out pilots to be previewed like a regular show. I'm guessing no.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I've seen Van Zandt all over the place promoting this in the last week or so, even on The View.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

SoupMan said:


> I've seen Van Zandt all over the place promoting this in the last week or so, even on The View.


I don't really watch those shows so I didn't know. I'm glad the show is getting some promotion. I'm very interested to see how this whole thing plays out.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll watch it just if for nothing else to support a distribution system which doesn't involve these stupid networks and cable companies.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I'll watch it just if for nothing else to support a distribution system which doesn't involve these stupid networks and cable companies.


That's exactly what I was thinking. This show does look like something I would watch but I was prepared to watch any Netflix original series even if it wasn't something I would normally watch. Netflix needs for this to be a hit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Van Zandt was on Howard Stern last week. I think he said that he's the only person that speaks English on the show. Not sure if this was mentioned in this thread. That everyone else on the show is subtitled.

I hate reading.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like all the episodes were posted at the same time.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I assume these shows are pretty much anything goes as they don't have any FCC restrictions. Correct?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

USAFSSO said:


> Looks like all the episodes were posted at the same time.


I don't have streaming, just discs by mail and it is still in my saved section.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I've read that it will will be released on DVD sometime later.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I watched the first episode and thought it was great. Not too many votes yet on IMDB but it's rated 8.5 there.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm confused. I see it listed in my instant queue, but I don't see it when trying to use my Netflix connected Blu-Ray player. But I see it on my XBox.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

And now it's showing up on the Blu-Ray. 

Watched the first 2 episodes. Overall, pretty good. But there is lots of reading. Not much English other than Little Steven. 

And maybe that's a problem. Things seem to drag a little when he's not on the screen. But wow, when he is, it's pure gold. And he's on screen a lot. So overall I give it 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> Looks like all the episodes were posted at the same time.


I don't remember if it was the earnings call, but at one point recently, they (maybe it was Reed) said that netflix viewers tend to "binge" on shows. (I don't think that was the exact word, but it was the same gist.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

When does House of Cards start?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Fourth quarter. No official date yet; it's still in pre-production.
Filming will start in March. I'll guess they'll finalize a date during post production.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm on episode 5 and liking it very much. Kudos to Netflix for getting this produced and distributed.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

It amazes me that after spending however much they did, Netflix didn't take the time/money to dub in English. It's kinda immersion breaking to have to read the TV. If I want to read, I'll get a book.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I probably wouldn't watch it if was dubbed in English. I hate dubbed foreign language movies. I want to hear the original actors.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Just finished. It reminded me of Fargo meets the Sopranos. I hope there will be more.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

steve771 said:


> It amazes me that after spending however much they did, Netflix didn't take the time/money to dub in English. It's kinda immersion breaking to have to read the TV. If I want to read, I'll get a book.


really? that's the nuance of the show, from what i hear...

in queue...looking forward to watching. love they they put all 8 eps out there rather than one a week...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

There's enough of a mix of English and Norwegian that I was able to use the subtitles to verify what the characters were saying. It was really well done.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I've watched a couple of episodes and I find it quite amusing. Dubbing would totally run it, and most of the conversations are flowing in and out of Norwegian and English so often that it's incredibly easy to follow along. Though I do have to admit that at least half of my streaming queue is usually non-English language movies, so I'm quite conditioned to "reading the TV" already. 

It looks really good too with a Roku 2 XS and an internet connection that can pull down the 1080p video. It's better than any HDTV channels I can get from Time Warner at this point, and I was really impressed with how well it handled all of the dark (literally) scenes.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Just finished the last episode. The whole story line was pretty far fetched. But it was still very entertaining. To say that Van Zandt steals the show would be an understatement.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree, I haven't watched it yet, but I prefer non-dubbed movies and shows.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

I really liked it. I especially liked how they explored some of the big cultural difference (prisons, schools, nature, etc.) between Norway and the US. 

Add me to the list of not watching had it been dubbed.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I hated the show while watching the first episode, but liked it by the end. I then really enjoyed episodes 2 and 3. I watched 4 last night and I'm back to hating the show. Started to watch episode 5 and had to shut it off. 

I find the whole language thing odd. John understands Norwegian and speaks English and then everyone else on the show is just the opposite. Everyone understands what he's saying, but speaks to him in Norwegian.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

We just finished the last episode and loved the mini season and hope for more. I thought by the 2nd or 3rd episode that my wife would be done with the whole reading the subtitles, but we both enjoyed it so much. Having the Norwegian language mixed in made it feel more realistic and not the fake "everyone speaks perfect English" kind of foreign show. Yeah, a bit unrealistic overall, but no different than The Sopranos....and definitely entertaining with the whole fish out of water thing.


----------



## jkuet21226 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> I hated the show while watching the first episode, but liked it by the end. I then really enjoyed episodes 2 and 3. I watched 4 last night and I'm back to hating the show. Started to watch episode 5 and had to shut it off.
> 
> I find the whole language thing odd. John understands Norwegian and speaks English and then everyone else on the show is just the opposite. Everyone understands what he's saying, but speaks to him in Norwegian.


I read somewhere that there are quite a few English speaking people in Norway and they are able to understand Norwegian but are not as adept at speaking it. I guess Johnny is just portraying what the language experience is like for other English speaking people there.


----------



## madmari333 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm on ep 5 and the subtitles do not bother me at all. OTH I watch everything with CC on (English is not my first language). I never watched the Sopranos - only the last episode but I like this show. I come from Europe so the clash of cultures is quite interesting.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I finished it tonight, and overall I thought it was really good. I did think the last few episodes


Spoiler



when the two hitmen came along


 were a little too hokey.

I'd love to see more episodes produced.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I loved this series. Just watched it over the last few days. Traveled a bit to Europe so it was a fun satire on the cultures. The way Frank/Johnny lives up to his original nickname "The Fixer" plays prominently in each episode. An unorthodox businessman, he is. Love the character of his nightclub partner.

The Norwegian hotties are nice too.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jkuet21226 said:


> I read somewhere that there are quite a few English speaking people in Norway and they are able to understand Norwegian but are not as adept at speaking it.


That was me when I spent part of a summer in grad school in Trondheim. I have about 75% comprehension of spoken Norwegian/Swedish/Danish (as foreign languages go, I found these really easy to pick up, actually). And my stupid US-trained mouth can't pronounce things worth a damn. So much of my time in Trondheim I spent much like this show: I'd speak almost entirely in English, but most everyone would speak to me in mostly-Norwegian, repeating in English if I looked like I was baffled.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I really enjoyed it, though the last two episodes changed the tone and weren't as much fun, especially the last one. Watched the whole season on Sunday.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone know when S2 starts?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't know how I missed it first time around, but just heard of this from the What are you watching on Netflix thread in HH. I will start watching tonight.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I see further up in the thread that I quit watching the show part way through episode 5. I've never gone back to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Watched the first two episodes and enjoyed them. I will probably watch the rest this weekend.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is much easier to understand a language that speak it. I have seen mothers who spoke Spanish to their kids who responded in English. Then the kid asked a question in English and got a response in Spanish.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> It is much easier to understand a language that speak it.


This. I do quite well in Spanish, French, and Swedish/Norwegian speaking countries with basic comprehension. On the rare occasions that I can construct a grammatically valid sentence, I usually then butcher the pronunciation of it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Van Zandt was on Howard Stern last week. I think he said that he's the only person that speaks English on the show. Not sure if this was mentioned in this thread. That everyone else on the show is subtitled.
> 
> I hate reading.





Jeeters said:


> I probably wouldn't watch it if was dubbed in English. I hate dubbed foreign language movies. I want to hear the original actors.





Hoffer said:


> ...I find the whole language thing odd. John understands Norwegian and speaks English and then everyone else on the show is just the opposite. Everyone understands what he's saying, but speaks to him in Norwegian.


I'm just starting. I watched episode 1 without captioning on. Even with the characters repeating a few lines in English, it's a "Shogun" experience where you have to surmise what they're saying in Norwegian. It wasn't until I was at the 2nd episode that I discovered that if you turn on Closed Captioning you get the English translations. I went back and re-watched episode one just to pick up on what they were saying. Without the captions, you miss entire plot points.

It's a good series, even if the 'fish out of water" plot is familiar.

It's a real Norwegian TV production.

What's cool is that Little Stevie is a producer, music composer, and co-writer. Yeah. He's still playing Silvio, but he _can_ act.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

netringer said:


> I'm just starting. I watched episode 1 without captioning on. Even with the characters repeating a few lines in English, it's a "Shogun" experience where you have to surmise what they're saying in Norwegian. It wasn't until I was at the 2nd episode that I discovered that if you turn on Closed Captioning you get the English translations. I went back and re-watched episode one just to pick up on what they were saying. Without the captions, you miss entire plot points.


I just started...but realized about the CC halfway through the first episode.

Definitely not as good as Orange is the New Black but still definitely watchable. The language--even with subtitles--makes it harder to watch. I really have to pay attention, which is hard as I'm usually multitasking.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> I just started...but realized about the CC halfway through the first episode.
> 
> Definitely not as good as Orange is the New Black but still definitely watchable. The language--even with subtitles--makes it harder to watch. I really have to pay attention, which is hard as I'm usually multitasking.


Totally different than OitNB but an interesting show. I like the gangsta starting over schtick and some of the plots around that came together nicely.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> I loved this series. Just watched it over the last few days. Traveled a bit to Europe so it was a fun satire on the cultures. The way Frank/Johnny lives up to his original nickname "The Fixer" plays prominently in each episode. An unorthodox businessman, he is. Love the character of his nightclub partner.
> 
> The Norwegian hotties are nice too.


Shame on you. Those were high school girls. 

It did occur to me that about every one of Frankie's plans worked out, but I guess that's why he's called the fixer.

I finally watched the last episode.



Spoiler



One thing: When Johnny goes to get "his" stolen painting back from A???, is the idea that the scumbucket reported it stolen to get his painting and the money? No cops were called but the 2nd gallery gave him the artwork back?



It was a cliche' ending but good enough.

They left it open to do another season if the mood was to hit them.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

netringer said:


> They left it open to do another season if the mood was to hit them.


I remembered reading a few months ago that season 2 was to begin filming back in March. Just checked wikipedia and it says filming is completed but release date is unknown.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finished it. By about episode 4 I was used to the subtitles and didn't mind them at all. 

I'm looking forward to next season.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

My television tracker app seems to think that season 2 premiered last night, and Wikipedia seems to confirm (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilyhammer), but I'm not seeing it on Netflix. Anyone know when/where the actual release will be?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Netflix says "Season 2 Coming in December." I loved the first season.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

danterner said:


> My television tracker app seems to think that season 2 premiered last night, and Wikipedia seems to confirm (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilyhammer)[...]


Wikipedia says it premiered last night on "NRK", which I'd assume is some Norwegian television network. (i know the first season was shown first on Norwegian television, then later on Netflix.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just received the email that Season 2 is now available. There's also a recap of season 1.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Season one is finally available on DVD.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just watched the first 2 episodes of season 2. Since this thread is for season 1 I won't put any spoilers in here. But, I really enjoyed season 1. So far I'm liking season 2 even more.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Agree. Season 2 rocks! Glad to see the same sardine eaters back!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Y'all realize this is the Season 1 thread right


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Y'all realize this is the Season 1 thread right


Uh, yeah. Notice the no spoilers or details?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Uh, yeah. Notice the no spoilers or details?


Of course that makes sense. Let's talk about season 2 in a season 1 thread but not have spoilers  :up:


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone know where I might find, via magical means, Season 2 with English subs for the Norwegian? I found them last season but no luck so far.

Please PM so as not to ruffle too many feathers!

TIA


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

RichardHead said:


> Anyone know where I might find, via magical means, *Season 2* with English subs for the Norwegian? I found them last season but no luck so far.
> 
> Please PM so as not to ruffle too many feathers!
> 
> TIA


Careful! Thread Nazis get their panties in a wad over any mention of S2 here  unlike other shows' threads where folks get a heads up on a new season. :up:


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I really liked the Season 1 Recap. I wish more shows (all shows) had that!


----------

